# Trading from Smart Phones/iPhones?



## Sdajii (30 July 2010)

Does anyone here trade stocks on an iphone/smartphone? I am wanting to get one, mainly so I can check the market and trade while out and about. I’ve used friends’ iphones to check the market prices, but I can’t trade with them, either because I don’t know what I’m doing, they don’t have the necessary software on their phones, or it’s not possible. Presumably one of the first two. I’ll admit to not being the most tech-savvy person around.

For someone like me who just wants to make calls and trade shares on a phone and has no interest in playing games or having my own virtual farm or downloading pr0n or most of the other bells and whistles the less than useless retail assistants have tried to use as selling points (I was unable to find even one retail assistant at any phone store who was of any use, and only one of them even knew you could check market prices), what’s best? I’m guessing it is probably a case of them all being pretty much the same, but thought I’d check to see if someone knows better before I get one.

Any recommendations on who to go with for plans reception etc? I’m currently with Optus and am reasonably satisfied with their coverage (as far as calls go). In Melbourne I’m sure they’ll all be fine, but I sometimes travel out to fairly remote areas, and I spend a large chunk of my time in Kinglake, which frustratingly, none of the carriers seemed to be able to ‘internet service’ an iphone in.

Any advice anyone is able to offer would be great


----------



## noie (30 July 2010)

I have struggled to find good apps on the iPhone so far for the Aus market (US is Ok) plenty of viewing apps and ones to track your portfolio etc
(unsure of reception out side of major cities)

On my Ipad i have a couple of nice aps and it is rumored that a native E-Trade will come to it for Aus people one day...
The web based E-Tade works but of course no Java for interactive charting.


----------



## gav (30 July 2010)

Sdajii said:


> Any recommendations on who to go with for plans reception etc? I’m currently with Optus and am reasonably satisfied with their coverage (as far as calls go). In Melbourne I’m sure they’ll all be fine, but I sometimes travel out to fairly remote areas, and I spend a large chunk of my time in Kinglake, which frustratingly, none of the carriers seemed to be able to ‘internet service’ an iphone in.




I worked near Kinglake for a few months last year and had no problems accessing the Internet via 3G on my iPhone.  I'm with Telstra.  I trade EOD and IB's iTWS app works fine for me.


----------



## boofhead (30 July 2010)

I think Commsec has iPhone software. I'm a bit disappointed iPhone gets so much application coverage when Symbian has a much larger share of the Smartphone OS market.


----------



## Sdajii (30 July 2010)

gav said:


> I worked near Kinglake for a few months last year and had no problems accessing the Internet via 3G on my iPhone.  I'm with Telstra.  I trade EOD and IB's iTWS app works fine for me.




Oh, that's interesting! Where were you? Were there areas in/near Kinglake which you couldn't get a signal in? When I checked the Telstra and Optus maps at the stores they showed no coverage within about 10-15km of Kinglake. Odd that they would give a conservative claim.


----------



## many@k (30 July 2010)

i  can trade oon my iphone using web iress from mf global and also commsec have an app to trade. 
I use the bloomberg app aswell. its pretty good 2.


----------



## SuperGlue (30 July 2010)

I was out at Chincilla (Central Qld) recently, very poor reception to no reception on my Optus Iphone.
My friends with Telstra had no problems, as you konw Telstra have to service the country areas.
Not too sure what sort of service they are connected to, Next G, 3G, etc. etc.....
I do trade & check share price on Commsec using my iphone at work. Yahoo finance for delayed share price.


----------



## noie (30 July 2010)

boofhead said:


> I think Commsec has iPhone software. I'm a bit disappointed iPhone gets so much application coverage when Symbian has a much larger share of the Smartphone OS market.




There are only a couple of Nokia/Sony phones that people buy because it is a "smart phone.. "  not to mention issues with SIS files and no central repository for applications


----------



## Poppypop (31 July 2010)

I love trading on my iphone when I go on hoildays. I would definitely choose Telstra over any other provider if you want coverage in remote country areas.

I have traded on holiday in Tasmania, Darwin and remote country Victoria. I could always get reception while my partners provider Optus could not at some points as he is with Optus. I used the java based web iress program with no probs.

I'm on a $70 a month plan which easily covers me for everything an iphone could offer for a regular user.


----------



## Alpha_Bet (31 July 2010)

I use my iphone to keep an eye on prices and news, basically to stay connected to the markets. As for physical trading why not just use contingent orders if you're not in front of the screens.


----------



## malachii (31 July 2010)

I tried trading from my smart phone as I was travelling alot around Aus and O/s.  It was more difficult that it was worth.  Small screen, drop outs at the wrong time, smaller keys made it harder to put in correct info quickly, slower loading of screens etc.  When looking up multiple share prices I found it could take ages to do.  I found carrying a laptop to be not much more inconvenient but way more usable for trading.  Admittedly I was trading not investing so current and quick information is necessary - maybe the guys that eod trade or long term invest might find it more succesful.  

I also used both (laptop and smart phone) in captial cities and in regional and remote areas and found converage to be the same but that the internet on the computer to be faster.  Maybe my imagination but there you have it.

malachii


----------



## Sdajii (2 August 2010)

Thanks, everyone! Sounds like Telstra is the one to go with. I'm looking forward to a change after being with Optus for over 10 years, never having been late with a single bill, and not being treated well in response  At least with Telstra I won't be a long-term loyal customer, so will have less reason to feel resentful for being treated like crap! :

I think I'll go for an alternative smart phone to the Apple one. I hate Apple!


----------

